# Error



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2005)

I haven't been able to get on to the site for most of the afternoon. Works fine now though. Here is the error:


> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) in /home/httpd/vhosts/ww2aircraft.net/httpdocs/forum/db/mysql4.php on line 53
> phpBB : Critical Error
> 
> Could not connect to the database


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I got that too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

Seems to be fixed now though.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi !!!!
I don't know if You could answer me, but it would be nice.I would like answer JCS' topic and sent a picture but postreply doesn't work properly.Have you the same problem ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm I dont know. I will have to check it out. I have not had that problem. What does it tell you when it gives you an error.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2005)

It says thet Internet Explorer is not able to get posting.php from the side and that the www.side is not available.However, there is no problem to sent a private mail or a new topic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm not sure, I have not had that problem so I do not know what could cause it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2005)

Maybe,I do something in wrong way.I've noticed that the problem is with links that I would like to add to the text of a replay or file comment. Anyway,thank you very much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2005)

Wish I could help.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi !!!
For sure, the problem is with the link to the source of picture I would like to include to my message and write down at "file comment" area.When it omited there wasn't any problem with sending both a message and a picture


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Why does the Ranks link not work and what is it for?

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

No idea why the link is down, but all it did was show what rank = certain # of posts...


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, thanks mate.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> No idea why the link is down, but all it did was show what rank = certain # of posts...


what did happen to the confirmed and unconfirmed kills?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2006)

We (The Mods) decided to eliminate them.... They were pointless basically...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 12, 2006)

lol yeah


----------



## Henk (Mar 20, 2006)

The site is extremly slow and now and again it gives me timeout screen and also error screen. 

Do any of you guys have such problems?

Henk


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 20, 2006)

working on the issue


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes I was too Henk...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 20, 2006)

do u guys ue IE (internet explorer) or Firefox? i never got an error on this site and i use firefox


----------



## Henk (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you horse.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 21, 2006)

> do u guys ue IE (internet explorer) or Firefox?


IE...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2006)

Ive heard nothing but good stuff about Firefox, I think I will try it, right now I am using IE.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah it is good, used to always use IE, but now only use Firefox (1.5). Here is a link for you to try it Chris: http://www.mozilla.com/


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2006)

I switched to Firefox about 2-3 months ago. I will not go back to IE now.


----------



## Henk (Mar 22, 2006)

Firefox is great, but IE works OK, but I like Ferfox more.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2006)

I never tried Firefox... Is it freeware or shareware, cause I hate shareware???


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

freeware, and the dl file is like probably less than 5mb
and theres a bar next to the adress bar where you can search yahoo, google, dictionary, works kinda like them search toolbars, only alot smaller


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

It is shareware Les, you can get it from the link I gave further up this page.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

One says freeware, one says shareware....

WHICH IS IT DAMMIT???


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2006)

I meant to say freeware, as that is what it is


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

OK.... And is it difficult to change back to IE if Im not happy with Firefox????


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

No, IE will still be there Firefox will not replace it.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont mean replace it, but to change IE back to my default browser...


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

No, you do not make Firefox your default programe not even if it ask you. I do not have mine as default and it works perfectly.

Then you can use IE when you you want.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

Excellent, and the Mozilla link will take me to the download???


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

I do not know, search rather through Google.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2006)

K...


----------



## Henk (Mar 23, 2006)

You can try the link if you want to.

Henk


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2006)

I use IE6Sp1 and there are errors,sometimes.All I've posted to you.The last time I haven't got any problems.But today the "Ranks"button caused the error.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2006)

The mozilla link will take you to the download page les, Firefox will not default over IE unless you tell it to.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

the ranks page doesnt exist anymore

Les, the transition from IE to FireFox is easy, Firefo can import ur bookmarks and passwords, homepage and other settings from IE to save time


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

K thx guys...


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok now since we went from the old ww2aircraft.net to the new one I can not upload pictures and it is starting to become a pain in the ass. I am using imageshack and it has worked great until now.

Please could you help me.

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 5, 2006)

in d advanced reply, just scroll down till u see a "manage attachments" button


----------



## Henk (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, thanks looma.

Henk


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 12, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> the ranks page doesnt exist anymore
> 
> Les, the transition from IE to FireFox is easy, Firefo can import ur bookmarks and passwords, homepage and other settings from IE to save time



Will be recreating the ranks system, and let you know what the requirements are


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a couple things on a punch list Dave that I'll throw out now....

Need a bigger icon for "go to last post" on the New posts page and forum listings.... The one now is VERY small....

U cannot preview ur post WITH ur attached pics, which is rather annoying...

U used to have it set up that there was an auto refresh every time u went back to the previous page.... I use the site through the New Posts area, and it does not refresh automatically anymore...

It seems u cannot quote a specific part of someones post, its either the whole post, or u have to copy/paste the text u want to quote, then highlight it again, hit the quote button icon, and then type in that users name.... Rather tedious...

I'll think of more, but those are off the top o me melon...


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 12, 2006)

will go at those issues


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2006)

apart from the quote issue i only have one problem, hopefully an easy one to fix, if you're in a thread in say the aviation forum, and have read down to the bottom, and can't contribute with a post, where there used to be a link back to the forum at the bottom, you now have to scroll right back to the top to get the link back to the forum you came from, it's just annoying to have to do everytime, other than that the site's great, cheers.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2006)

No you dont lanc, just a little further is a drop down box saying "Jump to forum". The default is always the forum you're in , so just click go...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

i'd still rather have the link..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Dont know why, this is easy enough...

One problem ive noticed the last couple of days is that some threads are telling me there's a new post, yet when I go into it posts havent been made for months/years...Most annoying...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

It is because when someone votes in a poll, it acts as if someone has posted in that topic. I agree though it is annoying...


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 17, 2006)

poll vote has been changed, so that the thread only moves up as new if someone posts to it instead of just voting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Horse.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 18, 2006)

Great


----------



## Henk (Jul 2, 2006)

I do not receive any E-mail notification on topics if there were replies and neither if I get a PM the past few days and I did switch it on in my User CP.


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 2, 2006)

please submit a support ticket
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/vbsupport.php


----------

